# Last minute Christmas project-gumball machine



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Thought I would post this gumball machine project for anyone looking for a last minute, quick gift idea. 

http://www.dmrtc.net/~jwolford/gumball_machines.htm


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That is pretty neat, I may just make one of those.



.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks like a good Saturday morning project.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

What happened to this project?

It was SO COOL... I had it on my website...
... Now, it;s gone... I want it Back!

Any help?

Thank you....


----------

